# Rescheduling citizenshi test



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi.

Today I received my citizenship test letter for the test scheduled for 30th of this month. Problem is this I have already purchased ticket to fly to my home country And going there in couple of days and will be back by first week of Feb.

What are the consequences of rescheduling the test? Will I get next test soon or will have to wait for a long time?

Please advise as we are quite worried about it.

Best regards

Syed


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It was our experience that they were not pleased that my wife wanted to reschedule. It's their opinion that citizenship should be your top priority. We were told if my wife wanted to reschedule there is no guarantee when they will reschedule you, and that you would not be guaranteed the next test date, it might not even be within the next year. I don't think they ever send notice more than a month or so out. We made the decision to eat the cost of rescheduling our trip (not an insignificant amount!), and took the originally scheduled date... In the end it didn't seem worth it to mess with it.


----------

